# Torn Between Two Slingshots



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Torn between two slingsshots, feeling like a fool, buying both of them is breaking all the rules...

Enough with the cheesy 70s song. I was looking on the Pocket Predator websight at their Boy Scout, and their Hathcock models. I want to try the "gangstah" method of shooting, and these two look to be perfect but what is the difference between the two? Any handing differences, etc.? They look very similar but can't tell if there is a size difference or not. Anyone here have experiance with both and can give a subjective recommendation?

Also I have read that there were quality control issues on this budget polymer line. Have these issues been worked out? How is the general quality of these budget slingshots. Thank you for your input.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I highly recommend buying both, & here's why: you're going to anyways. After agonizing over which one to buy, you'll be second-guessing yourself on which one you SHOULD have bought, then you're going to order the other one & have to wait all over again. Plus pay shipping for second time. Trust me...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I just ordered the boy scout. I say go with it.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have the Hathcock Target Sniper in ballistic resin color black and it is a fine shooter for side shooting. I also have the Ranger in polymer and have no issues with it. I shoot the Range canted at about 45 degrees and about the same with the sniper.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I would say if you are not willing to get both.. I would pick the Hathcock.. but there is only one reason I would choose one over the other..

The hathcock, has the extra grove.. so when you shoot gangsta and TTF it will put a slight dip in the top band aiding in fork target referencing...

Other than that,, either or are excellent... and will shoot to your skill level..

LGD


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

The Boy Scout looks like it has wider forks, and bigger all around. I wish the website had measurements to compare. Anyone here know how they compare in size?

Thanks!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

this maybe just me but Hathcock Target Sniper sounds so much cooler than Boy Scout...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the HTS in ballistic resin. A Ranger in polymer. I can't image what the problem could be with polymer. You can't break that stuff.The only thing would be extreme heat would melt it. I don't know the dimensions for the Scout but its obvious its set up to attach the bands outside the fork only were as the HTS can also go OTT. The smaller HTS may suit more people. The original HTS is a large grip.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

They are both well made slingshots and I would be happy with any of them but if I had to pick one then I would go with the HTS


----------

